# Sabre 408 Stops during jobs



## Art&Sign (May 14, 2008)

Hello everyone. This is my first posting so please let me know if I leave something out. The problem I have been having is my Sabre stops right in the middle of a job with no error messages of any kind.

The router acts as if the job is complete when it really isn't. So I'll resend and it will go back through what it has already routed and get a little further each time I resend.

Im still waiting on a service call from Gerber, but can't wait but so long, so I'm counting on some field professionals to give me some ideas. 

I bought a new serial cable for the machine, but still no luck.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
raygan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Raygan

It sounds like a software error, did you try and reinstall the software program ?

========


----------



## Art&Sign (May 14, 2008)

Yes, I reinstalled all of the drivers, etc...


----------



## Art&Sign (May 14, 2008)

But now i am actually getting a communication error after replacing the cable. Whereas before there were no errors... it just stopped.

My brain hurts.

~r


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Raygan

Back to square 1,, reinstall the old cable,, not all cables are made the same...look the same but not wired the same way...

========
...........


----------



## Art&Sign (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, BJ... I should've talked to you yesterday before I paid overnight shipping for the wrong chord. I just talked to Gerger (FINALLY) and they confirmed that the config is different on their chords.

Thanks for your input!

I'm sure I'll be back 

~r


----------

